# Near miss today



## longrf01 (Jan 31, 2015)

I was out at a data center today doing a double check on some work. Per the owner's request, we had a) a bunch of flexible whips under the raised floor with twist locks, and b) a bare copper 'signal reference grid' between the floor pedestals. I went to move a whip to get a better look and my field of vision was filled with sparks. I looked down at my feet and saw no one had put a recept on the end of the whip and the live 120/208V conductors shorted on the signal reference grid about an inch from my foot. 

My buddy asks if I'm okay and I told him to kill the power before I moved. (Perhaps excessive, but I wasn't feeling in a particularly risk-taking mood at that moment.) Once the power was off, I removed my self from the subfloor and .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I once unplugged a 480 volt pin and sleeve and someone had wired the entire run backwards. The live side was the male pins. I couldn't sit it down, and was scared to plug it back in. I just stood still while my buddy killed the power. That was scary sight seeing those prongs sticking out. If I wasn't paying attention, I could just dropped it on the ground and started rolling it up.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This is why i make panels up last when i can.....~CS~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> This is why i make panels up last when i can.....~CS~


Same here...


----------

